# Problem mit hometown.aol.de server



## thekiller (3. Januar 2007)

Hallo, ich hoffe das hier ist das richtige Forum für mein Anliegen.
Also mein Problem ist, dass ich auf den Server keine Dateien hochladen kann die größer als ca. 1MB sind. Ich bekomme immer eine "Timeout entdeckt" Fehlermeldung.
Kennt sich von Euch vielleicht jemand da gut aus und kann mir weiterhelfen?
Wäre sehr wichtig für mich...

mfg Manu


----------



## Felix Kunsmann (4. Januar 2007)

Auf welchem Server?
Mit was lädst du hoch? FTP? Oder per Script *(gehe ich mal davon aus)*?
Wenn dein Script einen Timeout produziert, hat dein Hoster auf den Server offensichtlich das Zeitlimit für PHP-Scripts sehr kurz eingestellt. Du kannst ihn bitten, die *execution time* in PHP zu erhöhen.

[edit]
Die Frage "Auf welchen Server?" hat sich nach lesen des Threadtitels geklärt 
'kopf meets tisch*


----------



## Maik (4. Januar 2007)

Für technische Fragen rund um den Webserver gibt es das gleichnamige Board, wohin ich den Thread dann mal verschiebe.


----------



## thekiller (4. Januar 2007)

Ich weiß nich was für ein server das genau ist. Man bekommt ja nich viele Infos auf hometown.aol.de^^^Ich habe 2 Methoden probiert Dateien hochzuladen...

1. Über den Internet Explorer die URL hometown.aol.de eingeben und sich über das Menü vom IE angemeldet

2. Über ein FTP Programm(Filezilla)

HTML oder kleine Dateien gehen ja aber alle Dateien über 1MB kann ich nich uploaden =(
Wie kann ich den Host denn erreichen? Ich bin da nicht so gebildet^^

mfg Manu


----------



## Felix Kunsmann (4. Januar 2007)

Daraus schliesse ich, das dein Hoster ein Filesizelimit hat (Bei vielen Freehostern der Fall).
Möglichkeiten, dies zu umgehen, sind:
- Splitten (oft verboten)
- Rapidshare etc. -> http://www.funpic.de/forum/webhosting/topic,34914,-filesizelimit-undamp;-alternativen.html


----------



## thekiller (4. Januar 2007)

Oh man...dann kann ich das wohl vergessen...Die Datei die ich hochladen wollte war ne .swf die auf meiner HP angezeigt werden sollte...Mit splitten kann ich es denn ja wohl vergessen =(

Naja trotzdem danke für deine Hilfesbereitschaft...

mfg Manu


----------

